# RS grille upgrade



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Very happy with the end result. Plug and play not much drama... except a bit adjustment on sensor angle


----------



## epic (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Audinut,

Theirs grille upgrade looks great!
Can you Share where you got it from?

Thx


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Audinut
Can you share the parts number required? Also what to be watched for during install?

Thanks!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I like the little foglight jobbies you have... Discrete but give a noce effect with the red stripe!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

They're available on eBay here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252486712475?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Love it. Always thought the lower black grill on all models needs a light to break up the plastic.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

sta0880 said:


> Hi Audinut
> Can you share the parts number required? Also what to be watched for during install?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought it as a prototype / first one when it was just released a couple of months back. But it should available on ebay now me think. Cheaper if you sort it directly from HK warehouse


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey Audinut!

Nice mods -- looks like you've got some serious mods on your exhaust system too! How many extra HP do you get out of that beauty?










:wink:


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Ha ha yeah, right, good eye, I got 2 of them in there and when they scream... you bet it is the same level of the jet....
Cant work out the exact HP but they can push the car go even without engine on.... :lol:


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> Hey Audinut!
> 
> Nice mods -- looks like you've got some serious mods on your exhaust system too! How many extra HP do you get out of that beauty?
> 
> ...


Hey Audinut! Sweet ride, any performance mods youre running?

Akshay Jain
Fellow TT tuner.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

can i play on the slide?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> can i play on the slide?


Oh, golly! Perchance may I join you in the joyous fun?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bring the beer...


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Sure guys, all welcome to play, but only 1 slide at a time and no beer in the tube, will make it more slippery than it should  :lol:

Beers in on me


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

audinut said:


> Sure guys, all welcome to play, but only 1 slide at a time and no beer in the tube, will make it more slippery than it should :lol:
> 
> Beers in on me


Did you find the fitting difficult? Remove the bumper?


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Did you find the fitting difficult? Remove the bumper?


Depending on person really. I have done it on the Q5 so pretty much similar, except a bit tricky with 2 hidden bolts to attach the bumper to body on each side, very tight place and with the factory glue on the bolt so need to have a right tool to get them out. A Part from that other screws / bolts are piece of cake.

It's easier comparing to Q5 actually, 1 man job while the Q5 definitely needs 2 to hold the bumper.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks great! Can you upload some more pictures? I'm thinking of changing my grille and want a completely gloss black one so I'm curoius about the finish.


----------

